# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  1 fish, 2 fish it's not easy...

## whuntley

Hi all,

Want a quiet chuckle? Try:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/col/barryd/

Wright

----------


## whuntley

Oops! It is about fish. Could the moderator please move it to non-killies?

Thanks,

Wright

----------


## Nonn

That is one fantastic article, simple but true. A very interesting espect of our hobby. 

Although not the main point of the article, I will be glad if there are a lot more of the shop keeperssss like that in Thailand. Here they will let you buy Knife fish or baby Channa to go along with your guppy as well as Pacu and Arapaima for you 10 gallon tank, let alone buying Nemo at the same time with salt and tank.

----------


## hwchoy

Thanx Wright! Haven't been following Dave Barry for years. :wink: 
Used to read him regularly when I worked for DEC and someone would post his pieces in an internal forum (yes, we had forum since 1985).

----------


## FC

Wright, thanks for the nice article.

----------

